# New to HGVC



## Da Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

My wife and I just bought a Gold one bedroom suite at the Tuscany village in Orlando on I-drive. I have yet to fully "digest" everything about it yet, but we are excited about owning our first timeshare. Hilton hotels are my favorite hotels to stay at while traveling for work. So, I feel good about owning a Hilton Vacation timeshare. Since I am new to all this timeshare stuff. Any information you "veterans" can give (things to look out for, unknown benefits, etc..) would be greatly appreciated. I know that I will be posting here in the near future with many questions. Thanks in advance.

Da Wolf


----------



## Negociant (Jun 8, 2009)

If you bought from the developer, rescind at once and pay a fraction of the price resale.  Your 5,000 points should cost no more than $5-$6k resale.  If you bought resale, congrats, you are in the right place -- lots of great info here.  

We use the heck out of our points.  In the last two years, we have used our points for Orlando, Miami, London, Portugal, Cabo San Lucas, and Las Vegas -- and we are heading back to Portugal next week.  It's a very flexible system that will be worth its money if you plan ahead and use your points wisely.  You might consider a HHonors credit card to collect HHonors points.  They work well used in conjunction with HGVC points.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 8, 2009)

HGVC is a wonderful system.  Welcome to TUG! 

But if you did buy directly from Hilton, and are in the rescission period (usually 7 days) I suggest you do rescind right away and learn the system and then buy on the resale market.


----------



## Blues (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree with the others -- if you bought from the developer and can rescind, do so and buy resale.  There's almost no advantage to buying developer.

Other than that, congratulations.  HGVC is a great system.  I own 12,000 points and love it.  Take the time to learn the system.  The sticky on HGVC advice links is a great place to start.  Especially the overview document, here.  Learn the difference between the seasons -- home resort season, club season, and open season; and learn how to use each.

Welcome to HGVC and to TUG.  

-Bob
P.S. I also recommend joining TUG.  Best $15 I ever spent.  The reviews alone are worth it.


----------



## Elsie Mae (Jun 8, 2009)

The best place to find the info you are looking for is on the HGVC Bulletin Board forum, there is something called a sticky note, entitled "Hilton / HGVC Advice Articles Link"
There are links to alot of very well researched info about how to use the system.


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

What is the timeframe for rescinding your purchase from the developer? We did purchase from the developer, and am seeing that it was a HUGE money mistake. Cause there are alot of other options out there.


----------



## Negociant (Jun 8, 2009)

If you do a search, there will be lots of posts on recisssion like this one.  It's probably 7 days but post your findings for the good of the order.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2009)

Da Wolf said:


> What is the timeframe for rescinding your purchase from the developer? We did purchase from the developer, and am seeing that it was a HUGE money mistake. Cause there are alot of other options out there.



Read your contract... The rescission clause is usually in bold or caps at the bottom.  Follow it TO THE LETTER, even if you think there's a better way.  Only if you do it as the contract provides will you be released.


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, I found it hidden in the contract. According to Florida law we have 10 calendar days from the day we signed to rescind the contract. So, that gives us to the end of the week.


----------



## Negociant (Jun 8, 2009)

Excellent!  Good thing you found this place now.  You just saved a bundle.  After you execute and wiggle out of the developer contract, contact Judy or Seth, both of whom have lots of inventory and can set you up with a package that makes sense for you and at a good price.  

And if you don't mind posting how much Hilton is charging for the 5000 point Orlando package, I am sure we all are curious.  

Good luck!


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't tell ya how much the 5000 point was  But the 7000 point purchase is running an astounding $26,000 and some change. Payments were 120 payments of about $525 a month at 16%. We didn't get that one of course. We actually opted for a lower amount then 5000, and I guess you could say we got screwed on the price. LOL At least until now.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 8, 2009)

Hilton is a very flexible system and we have enjoyed our membership.  Welcome to HGVC and to TUGBBS.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 8, 2009)

*Welcome to TUG*

If you end up with HGVC you will love it!
We have 28000 points and we try to keep it in deficit mode!  HGVC is really the most flexible and they offer great places to stay!

I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2009)

DO NOT let this experience sour you on the HGVC system.  It is otherwise, very user friendly and flexible, has a good website and helpful CSR's.  If you buy from a reseller, you'll have the same rights as someone who bought direct (save only "elite" status at 14K).


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

I am not letting this put a sour taste in my mouth. I know they are only trying to make money. And I now know that everyone does something like this. Normally, I would do alot of research before making this kind of purcahse. But it was a spur of the moment purchase, if you know what I mean. And am glad that I found this webpage before I could not rescind my purchase. So, I am very thankful to y'all. I have already called an emailed Judi about a new timeshare for half the price and less fees. This will be a very frequented website now. Since y'all have saved me a bunch of $$$$$.


----------



## oneohana (Jun 8, 2009)

Da Wolf,

If you do your homework, you should be able to find a better price than half.


----------



## smshick (Jun 8, 2009)

*We bought from developer last year*

Welcome to TUG and HGVC. We just purchased our first timeshare just about one year ago, also at International Drive. We were offered a very low rate to stay and try it out and meet with the developer. We fell in love with it and it felt like home. Loved the big kitchen and the washer and dryer and balcony.

We are probably in the minority, but since this was our first timeshare, we decided to just buy it directly from the developer.  I think we still got a pretty good deal. For 5000 club points, gold season, we paid $20,000.  Along with that, we received 15,000 bonus RCI points.  I have been giving our parents the Club points to use, and we got 3 free weeks of vacation to use.

If you want to reserve an HGVC, just do it as early as you know your dates, and you should get what you want.  I'd just doing the online changeable option, which only costs $49 vs calling on the phone.

If there are any RCI sites, book that way early. I believe you can start a search about 2 years in advance of when you want to go.  Planning is very helpful to get the more popular places during the higher seasons.

Best of luck.

Siao Mei


----------



## Bustah (Jun 9, 2009)

Talk to Seth and Judi for great sources of information, but you can expect to pay somewhere around $5K for 5000 pts, $10-12K for 7000 pts resale.  

Yes, there are even lower prices out there if you watch for them, but I'm trying to avoid all the arguments that say you can't get a 7000pt package for anything less than $10K   

If you're not in a hurry, read through the info on TUG first before jumping into your next sale and get some ideas on what folks recommend for locations, number of points, maintenance fees, and type of season to purchase.  Tons of great information and different opinions that may match your lifestyle and desires.

Welcome to TUG and you'll love HGVC if you stay in the program!


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, after talking with Judi and getting some prices. She found me the exact same timeshare I HAD with Hilton. I have the 3,400 bi-annual points (start out small since this is my first timeshare, and tight on budget so this fit just right). Hilton wanted $11,000 for this. And Judi gave me the exact samething for $3,500. The best $7,500 I have saved in a lifetime. I know we could have gone with the 5,000 points, but the yearly maintance fees were a little high for us right now. Plus we only take a week vacation a year. So, this one works out just right for us right now. Plus I know that when the time is right, we can sell this one for more points.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a thought or on this...

Maintenance fee's with HGVC are determined by the size of the unit...NOT how many points you are getting. 

The number of points you are getting is determined by the SEASON of the week you are buying.  3,400 points I belive is a gold season 1 bdrm, and you've stated you are getting every-other-year (EOY) to help with the maintenance fee's.

If you can, check and see what platinum 1 bdrm goes for.  It may be they don't sell platinum as an EOY, but if they do you'll get 4800 points and the maintenance fee's will be exactly the same as what you are buying.

One other thing, as much as we love timeshares here on TUG, they are a luxury purchase.   I have an EOY in Hawaii to keep costs down, both in travel and MF's.  That said, you seem to be in a hurry to get into HGVC and you may want to simply step back from all of this for awhile, get educated and see what really works for you.  In the meantime you can sample systems and rent weeks for much, much less than this purchase will run you...in some cases less than an annual MF will cost.

It's important to be able to have money left over to actually vacation.  The timeshare, any timeshare is just a place to stay.  You still have the other remaining vacation expenses to account for and if things are tight right now, a TS, even at resale pricing may not be for you right now.  Timeshares are easy to buy, but difficult to sell.

Something to consider.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 9, 2009)

In order for there to be resale unit, every unit must first have been purchased from the developer.  Most here on TUG did learn the hard way but have gotten smarter.  Some like yourself, got lucky, and some are just plain smart and find TUG before they purchase anything.

The vast majority of timeshare owners never find TUG. 

So you are already ahead of the game.

You will enjoy HGVC. It is a great system.


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Just being curious with this question. But, what are the advantages of owning at more than one location? I am in NO WAY doing this right now. But have noticed that alot of you have more than one location. And it has peaked my interest in why own more than one location. Just looking to get as much information as I can is all.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 9, 2009)

No real advantage.  Our first TS week was at Flamingo 2 bdrm gold season, 5000 points and we found we needed more points to take some large family vacations to Hawaii and later Orlando.   We ended up buying a 1 bdrm gold season, 3400 points at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave) property to get 8400 combined points.     Both weeks were resale through Seth.

We of course have two maintenance fee's.   What we are likely to do is sell off the 3400 point week in another year or two and keep the 5000 point week as our boys are now (young) adults and it appears our needs for a 3 bdrm may be behind us.   We'll see what happens here over time.  Our non-HGVC weeks were bought for specific purposes REALLY CHEAP.   Combined they provide quite a bit of flexibility and opportunities for us.

Ok, there is one advantage which we've not utilized, that of the home week reservation period 12 months out...up to three months prior to the rest of club users.  This can be useful in a high demand location &/or time period like a major Holiday or vacation period.    I would guess that a very large majority of HGVC owners book in club seasion with points rather than home week.   The difficulty with home week is you must book your exact same size unit and season.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 9, 2009)

Judy is great, im so glad that you were able to speak with her.  The 3400 point 2 bedroom would cost you no more in taxes then the 3400 if they are both 2 bedroom.  It is just more of an upfront cost.

i have 5000k purchased from Judy, and I am looking for a 7k package now to add to my portfollio.  I think 12k will be good for us, I may even sell off my 5k next year and purchase another 7k.  Who knows.  Once you start seeing how great this program is, you will want more and more points.  Owning an HGVC allows you to travel to beautiful places at a fraction of the price.  I just booked 5 nights in colorado in January during gold season in a studio for 1200 points.  Unbelieveable, that is like 125.00 of my yearly MF towards a 5 day vacation. 

You are going to love this trust me.  Judy, will make the entire process smooth as can be.  

Take care


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 9, 2009)

She has been a BIG help. I was kind of surprised that she called me back after 9:00 last night, and was still answering questions even after 10. That by itself tells me she cares for the people who she is helping out.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 9, 2009)

I cold called her one night around 1030 at night when I first found her number on ebay.  She spoke to me for 2 hours, not so much on the resale but on how the system worked.  No wonder she is one of the top agents in Florida.  It is so much more than just a quick sale with her, she really appeals to the client.


----------



## Da Wolf (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, got everything worked out. Rescention letter going out today. And working with Judi for the purchase of the resale property. Thanks to you all, and of course Judi for helping us out on this. This is why, I join forums like this cause of people like y'all.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 10, 2009)

Good for you!  I wish I had found TUG before we paid full retail from HGVC.

We like HGVC, but I would like it a whole lot more if I had paid half of what I paid! 

Welcome!


----------



## AnInsidersPointofView (Jun 19, 2009)

*Something to chew on*

When you purchase a contract, you have a right to use the specific inventory (whether that be a unit/week, unit/season, or grouping of points) that is assigned to the contract every year or in some cases, every other year in a bi-annual situation. Many developers, such as Hilton, have added a club component that lays on top of this owned contract. The club allows you more flexibility to, for lack of a better term, "exchange your inventory" within the club. This is a privilege, not a right of your ownership. In some situations, developers may, and legally will refuse membership into this club for owners that have purchased inventory on the open market. Yes your inventory is still good into the specific contracted time associated with that contract, however, you may not be able to participate within that organizations club. Re-Sellers will not release this information to you. *However, from an insiders point of view*, please keep this in mind when purchasing from an open market source. Yes the price maybe different, and you could save money, but like anything that seems to good to be true, sometimes it is just that.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 19, 2009)

this is not the case thought with the HGVC.  The only thing that you cant get from resale is Elite status.  Which is no big deal, in my honest opinion. Although TS are very similar in principle, they differ greatly from company to company.  You need to be careful with blanket statements for specifiic TS as they can confuse others that are new to the game.  

Welcome to tug by the way:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2009)

As bosco says, generalizing about club-systems is not helpful with respect to the peculiar attributes of HGVC.  With its properties (not "affiliates"), there is never a question of membership...   All TS's in an HGVC property are retained in HGVC inventory for its use as a condition of ownership (it ain't optional).  One simply cannot own one of its TS without also being a club-member.


----------



## Bustah (Jun 19, 2009)

I have owned resale for over 6 years now, and with the exception of Elite status, have zero issues with any form of ownership discrimination with HGVC.  In fact, I am often congratulated for being a club member for over 10 years (the original contract date).

Perhaps AnInsidersPointofView should tell us a bit more about his/her insider status since you just joined TUG and started posting today.  As you can see, our experience is not exactly matching your insider's view.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2009)

AnInsidersPointofView said:


> When you purchase a contract, you have a right to use the specific inventory (whether that be a unit/week, unit/season, or grouping of points) that is assigned to the contract every year or in some cases, every other year in a bi-annual situation. Many developers, such as Hilton, have added a club component that lays on top of this owned contract. The club allows you more flexibility to, for lack of a better term, "exchange your inventory" within the club. This is a privilege, not a right of your ownership. In some situations, developers may, and legally will refuse membership into this club for owners that have purchased inventory on the open market. Yes your inventory is still good into the specific contracted time associated with that contract, however, you may not be able to participate within that organizations club. Re-Sellers will not release this information to you. However, from an insiders point of view, please keep this in mind when purchasing from an open market source. Yes the price maybe different, and you could save money, but like anything that seems to good to be true, sometimes it is just that.



This sounds like a post from a sales person. 

Sales folks have used various lines to scare folks into buying from the developer vs the resale market - see this old thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652

While, it's true that HGVC has ultimate control (link), HGVC has never indicate that it would do anything like this. 

It would be a sad day, if any timeshare developer implemented rules to limit club access to retail buyers only. Timeshare developers would basically be selling something that would have limited value if the owner ever wanted to sell. Sadly, some Marriott sales folks are trying to use this scare tactic. It's a sales tactic that may backfire on them - see this recent post (link).

*Here's another insider point of view about the timeshare sales process from a timeshare salesman.*
The following is from post #51 from this recent thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96091



			
				newbietimesharesalesman said:
			
		

> And that is what I am getting into in the next section of my post...
> 
> The REAL DEAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 20, 2009)

I own resale Hilton - they welcomed me as Elite. They just know (at the front desk) that we're owners and gave us whatever they give Elite members (I don't recall it being anything special). If you wanted to go to Hawaii regularly, it would make sense to buy Hawaii, but otherwise - but the best deal. I bought from Seth, but know both he and Judy have great reputations here on TUG.

I, too, am curious about who insider (new poster) is.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 20, 2009)

Elite status gets you things like Gold VIP HHonors status (Diamond status if you own 34K clubpoints or more), lower club reservation fees (or none at all), 10%/15%/30% open-season cash discount (depending on elite level), special resort access with 12-month reservation window, early check-in/late check-out at some resorts (depending on level), ability to convert current-year clubpoints to HHonors (if you own 24K or more), direct 800 number, etc.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 20, 2009)

that is why I think you dont need elite status.  I would rather buy resale and save the cash.

If I was Hilton, I would offer elite for resale owners that have the right amount of points and charge a fee to join it.  Say 1000.00 fee one time payment.  Why not??  They would get people to join, plus it would encourage resale purchasers to get a second unit.  At the end of the day, as long as they have enough members paying who cares if you purchased resale or new???  They may not make the initial cash value, but a 1000.00 per resale owner would generate some cash for them.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## AnInsidersPointofView (Jun 22, 2009)

*Trust me, I am no sale rep and in no means am trying to scare you!*

I speak nothing but the truth, and feel that you should get all sides of the story in making your decisions about purchasing your vacation ownership. In many cases, I have directed friends and family that are interested in vacation ownership purchase to investigate the secondary markets. I too am familiar with the reduced prices and lately because of the economy increased inventory pools. As I have never dealt directly with the resale companies you have mentioned, I do not doubt that they are trustworthy people with solid reputations. My effort here is not to come on here to attack or try to make my light brighter by blowing out the flame of others. I will leave that up to others. I simply come here to offer *an insiders point of view* and hopefully lend a hand.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jun 22, 2009)

"As I have never dealt directly with the resale companies you have mentioned, I do not doubt that they are trustworthy people with solid reputations."

Then why post your "information" on the Hilton thread to start with???

Is your middle name TROLL?


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 22, 2009)

AnInsidersPointofView said:


> I simply come here to offer *an insiders point of view*...



I come here to offer *an incisor's point of view*...


----------



## ricoba (Jun 22, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> I come here to offer *an incisor's point of view*...




:hysterical: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 23, 2009)

Bustah said:


> Perhaps AnInsidersPointofView should tell us a bit more about his/her insider status since you just joined TUG and started posting today.  As you can see, our experience is not exactly matching your insider's view.



Hi AnInsidersPointofView,

How do you get your insider information? 

You have several timeshare systems listed under your username (Resorts: Sunterra, Diamond Resorts, Hilton Grand Vacations Company, Hyatt, Wyndham, Intrawest, DIVY, Celebrity Resorts etc...). Perhaps if you answer the question stated above, it would help us.

For example, 
Do you work for HGVC, one of the resort developers, an exchange company, ARDA, timeshare related magazine company, etc? 
If you're not in sales, do you work in Product Development, Product Marketing, Customer Service, etc?

I guess I'm a little confused. In your previous response, you stated "*I speak nothing but the truth, and feel that you should get all sides of the story in making your decisions about purchasing your vacation ownership*". I think we're honest here and try to tell folks all sides of the story. Take a look at the various TUG forums, TUG Advice Page and TUG Reviews.  Is there something that you read on TUG that made you think differently or did you just assumed this wasn't happening on TUG?

TUG Advice Page - http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml
TUG Ranking & Reviews - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx
TUG forums - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php (don't forget to read the threads at the top of each forum starting with the word "STICKY" for FAQs and TIPS)


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 23, 2009)

We have Elite Plus status and purchased directly from HGVC before I knew about TUG and the resale market. Hilton has always been honest with me and we have enjoyed our membership greatly.  I realize that I could have saved a great deal purchasing resale but I have better things to do than kick myself at this point.  However, Hilton will not build new resorts at different locations unless there is a market for people who will purchase directly from HGVC at those locations.


----------



## Happy Camper (Aug 31, 2009)

*Help!*

My Husband and I just bought 4800 points at the new HGVC in Orlando, last Tuesday, before I new about this thread.  Then someone told us about a great deal they got on Ebay, for 5 weeks at Wyndham, for a little over 2k! This sounded to good to be true!  I feel so foolish! We originally purchased 3800 Bi annual points of HGVC, in Las Vegas on the Strip last year for 11k.  Last week we traded up to the 4800 points annual in Orlando, for around 20k.  They said we had 2k in equity, so this brought our purchase down to 18k.  We put down a 1K deposit.  If we rescind, do we loose our deposit?  And what about the trade in and our equity, is that gone to?  I was aware of resales but I didn't know where to turn, or where to begin.  I like HGVC, but hearing about the good deals people were getting after we made this purchase, is very disheartening. Is this Da Wolf's thread?  Should I start a new thread?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Camper said:


> My Husband and I just bought 4800 points at the new HGVC in Orlando, last Tuesday, before I new about this thread.  Then someone told us about a great deal they got on Ebay, for 5 weeks at Wyndham, for a little over 2k! This sounded to good to be true!  I feel so foolish! We originally purchased 3800 Bi annual points of HGVC, in Las Vegas on the Strip last year for 11k.  Last week we traded up to the 4800 points annual in Orlando, for around 20k.  They said we had 2k in equity, so this brought our purchase down to 18k.  We put down a 1K deposit.  If we rescind, do we loose our deposit?  And what about the trade in and our equity, is that gone to?  I was aware of resales but I didn't know where to turn, or where to begin.  I like HGVC, but hearing about the good deals people were getting after we made this purchase, is very disheartening. Is this Da Wolf's thread?  Should I start a new thread?



Wow they only gave 2k equity on a previous developer purchase.  

Don't know for sure but I would believe rescinding an upgrade would be treated the same as a non-upgrade purchase. So in your case everything would be returned to what it was before the upgrade transaction began (deposit returned and back to being an owner of 3800 Bi annual points).

Just follow the contract cancellation instructions exactly as stated in your paperwork. Hurry before your cancellation period ends !!

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 1, 2009)

You were right Alwysonvac, we followed the directions for rescinding our contract with HGVC Parc Soliel exactly.  We faxed a letter of our intent to cancel our contract.   We also sent a copy certified with a signature receipt request, all within the Florida ten day grace period.  Someone from the quality care office called the day after we sent the fax (Pacific Time).  We just told them that after processing all of the information, we felt that the purchase was not in our budget at this time.  She couldn't have been nicer and more understanding.  She told us that we would receive our deposit back and would return what we had before the transaction began.  We don't have anything in writing yet of course but I feel that everything is going to work out just fine.  

Thank You so much for your support, the whole experience was a little intimidating!


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 2, 2009)

congrats!!!!!
You saved a lot of money thanks to TUG!
I am also surprised to see that they gave you only 2k for your previous ownership.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2009)

Da Wolf said:


> Just being curious with this question. But, what are the advantages of owning at more than one location? I am in NO WAY doing this right now. But have noticed that alot of you have more than one location. And it has peaked my interest in why own more than one location. Just looking to get as much information as I can is all.



Not getting hit with mulitple special assessments at the same time.  Think of it as a diversified portfolio.


----------

